# Anyone Use a Vintage Rockwell 10" Homecraft Table Saw?



## hig789 (Feb 5, 2016)

So this popped up on Craigslist today for $75 and I was just curious if anyone has or has had one. From what I can find be its model number is 34-660 but I will confirm it tomorrow when I go look at it.

From what I have read they have steel tables and are belt driven. The power switch needs replacing on this one from what he said so in hoping I can get it for $50.

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Junk, be patient, and watch CL things go in cycles, here where I live wood lathes are a dime a dozen the last month. Trust me, it anit VINTAGE vintage is cast iron and steel, look at the plastic base, no matter what the top is.


----------



## hig789 (Feb 5, 2016)

> You get what you pay for.
> 
> - MadMark


Well that's not always true. Just didn't know if it was a good deal or not. I hadn't found any that had sold to know if that was a good or bad price.



> Junk, be patient, and watch CL things go in cycles, here where I live wood lathes are a dime a dozen the last month.
> 
> - conifur


Thanks. Yeah I have found a few older cast iron top craftsman saws. Not looking for anything real high dollar just something better than my little junk 13amp craftsman saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It does have a belt, but it's a ribbed cog belt driven by a universal motor. That looks pretty rough to me for a $75 saw with a universal motor and broken switch, but it might clean up ok. See if they'll take $40!


----------



## Brabham78 (May 5, 2019)

It's $20 on FB marketplace this morning.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

A good way to get hurt. ( very expensive) Research how important fence accuracy and riving knives are. It is not any better than your junk tabletop. Unfortunately.

Needs new belt, needs a power switch, needs blades, needs a ZCI, needs a decent miter gauge, needs a splitter of some kind, needs a decent fence. You can buy a new saw cheaper.

If you can't afford to play, I suggest you hold off until you can. I see newer far better on-site and contractor saws on CL, pawn shops and e-bay all the time and get a tool you will be happy to use and is considerably safer for less "all in" 
Too cheap is frequently very expensive.


----------



## Nashvillian (May 13, 2021)

> Too cheap is frequently very expensive.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I have found that to be SO TRUE. Many times you can save too much money and pay for it in different ways.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It s $20 on FB marketplace this morning.
> - Brabham78


Wow… it's been out there for sale for a while then!!! (Original posting was from 2016)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Nashvillian (May 13, 2021)

hig, did you end up buying the Rockwell 34-660?


----------

